# my first day uber eats delivery in tokyo



## kory park

first of all my ENGLISH is not good.. sorry 

it was my first day. and i ride Bicycle (not Electric bike)

I started in 13:30 and finish at 7:30

i delivered 6 and earn 3300 yen = almost 30 US dollar
.

my last delivery package having trouble because i tap the finish button before finish 

maybe i will get penalty but Partner center caller are so kindness and helpful 

if i get adept this uber eat system 

I think got at least 1000Yen=9 US Dollar or more

that's all for any Uber Starter in Tokyo 

good luck ~


----------



## Pax Collector

kory park said:


> Partner center caller are so kindness and helpful


I NEED THEIR NUMBER NOW!!!

And no need to apologize. Your English is very good.


----------



## kory park

In Tokyo??

03-4510-0974

I don't know it cover all Japan Uber
And sorry IAM late

And I got a 3 feedback

That's not a good T.T

1 is my Miss I can accept

2. Is other. What is that mean? Costumer insult me?

3. Late feedback. Dude plz don't make me criminal of traffic. And they didn't know 30-35km/hr with bicycle is pretty fast


----------



## nerimaloops

Hi all. I just come across this forum via google. I just wanted to add my 2 yen. 

On a slow day, and when I was feeling a bit tired and didn't really push it, I made about 4-5,000 yen. The most I did make in a day was about 10,000. But that was something of a slog. I only deliver around my local area (I live in Nerima-Ku) and I'm somewhat picky about what deliveries I'll take, meaning, I won't take pizzas (I'm not equipped to carry them as of yet...) and I won't take any orders over say 7-8 minutes away. This helps keep my ratings high too. Besides that, I am not really in peak physical shape and my stamina is on the low side.

Frankly I am doing this as a 'hobby job'. It's just a little extra money in my pocket during my free time. Also I do enjoy the interactions with customers, who, on the whole, are pretty nice to me. My spoken Japanese is so so, I think it helps to know a few phrases to help keep things smooth. 

These are my experiences so far with Uber. I am happy to answer any questions if anyone wants to know anything. Cheers!


----------



## Rivaldo8

wow nice buddy $30 in one day not bad. Carry on!


----------

